# FREE JUICE with your order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (31/10/14)

Trick or Treat

In celebration of Halloween, Sir Vape is throwing in a 10ml bottle or TWO of Just B juice with every order placed from today until Sunday midnight. 

Please note that the flavours and mg you will receive will be random and this offer is only valid while stocks last. We have a decent amount of 10ml stock on hand so everyone should get a treat or two. Please not that orders placed today, Saturday and Sunday will be packaged and sent overnight first thing Monday morning.

Go for it 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/

and we wish you all an AWESOME HALLOWEEN!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (31/10/14)

I should have waited... but i couldn't...


----------



## Sir Vape (31/10/14)

Sorry bro. It was only decided on this morning


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/14)

Last day of the free juice promotion. You have until midnight folks. We have a nice selection of Just B flav's to give away with every order.


----------

